# Irritable Pouch Syndrome (Total Colon Removed)



## Guardianangel (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,I'm not sure where to go and ask for help, so hopefully you can help me or let me know which board to seek info.I've had my total colon removed due to Ulcerative Colitis and have an internal pelvic pouch made out of my small bowel. I have chronic Pouchitis and Irritable Pouch Syndrome as well as I'm Lactose intolerant. It doesn't matter what I eat I'm always bloated!!! I've tried Digestive Enzymes, Phazyme, Prune Juice,Metamucil, Domperidone, Zelnorm, VSL#3 etc. Still have not been able to get bloating to improve. Please help!! Still searching for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm sorry, but I'm really not familiar with this physical syndrome, and I have no idea if it should be treated the same as IBS. Have you asked your GI doc for advice, and also for a good dietician to consult with who's familiar with your type of surgery?The best thing I'm aware of for IBS bloating is fennel tea, but I don't know if that would hold true for you or not. You can get info about fennel here Fennel Tea for Bloating Best,Heather


----------



## Guardianangel (Mar 20, 2004)

Heather,Thanks for the input. I use fennel tea and peppermint tea as well. Who knows maybe it would be worse if I didn't. Yes, my GI doc does treat it the same as IBS and he advises me that I know what is best suited for me to eat, basically trial and error is my daily routine!


----------

